# Christmas Pup



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

My friend and I have a litter of beagle pups. We would like to give a male pup to young hunter/family who might not be able to afford to buy a beagle right now. The pup is wormed and up to date on shots. He is AKC and was born on Oct. 15. 

The parents are great hunting dogs with places in trials. The mom has places in ARHA LP& PP and the dad has places in AKC Midwest, ARHA LP & PP(1st place). The mom is out of FC Larsen's Jackson and the dad is Ranger Dan bred.

I want this pup to go to someone that truely needs/wants it. If you just want to start it and sell it to make a quick buck please don't reply.

Since it was a big litter there might be a couple of other pups for sale.

Have a Merry Christmas, Brian


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats a great things your doing, I hope you find a deserving family.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

My son is turning 10 December 30, and would love to hunt behind a beagle. We have a great beagle, but age is getting the best of him. The few times that I took him out with the dog, he had an absolute blast! He doesn't seem to understand that "Jake" at 16 yrs. old is too old to run now.

We would love have a new member of the family, and the timing is perfect.

PM me if this is legit.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome!! I hope he goes to the right place. Once a youngster hunts over a dog he/she will be hooked for life.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I think he is spoken for.

I was given my 1st beagle and like to try and return the favor whenever possible.

I think we have 2 females and 1 male left. Asking $150. We had 7 females and 3 male. I wish we could keep them all. There is nothing more fun than a beagle pup


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish I had more time and room. We have two dogs now, one hunter and one couch dog. New pups are awesome if you have the time to do it right.

I was also given my first dog when I was 8. She was an orange and whi brittney and we shot plenty of birds in her 14 years of life. I have had a passion for any hunting with dogs ever since. I hope the youngster has her running by next season.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

sixft4par said:


> I wish I had more time and room. We have two dogs now, one hunter and one couch dog. New pups are awesome if you have the time to do it right


I know how you feel. There was 10 in the litter I wish we could keep them all. They should all be great dogs. The parents are very good in the field and around the home.


----------

